# Help with my bar light idea



## Changchung (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi everybody, i was thinking in build a bar thin light, maybe to hold 3 AAAA And a xp-g cree led without lens, just a glass to protect the led will be fine, maybe direct drive, i need the full body, anyone?



Any help will be appreciate


----------

